# Eclipse basierte JSF Tools / Eclipse Visual JSF Page Designer



## Thomas Darimont (7. März 2007)

Hallo,

im WST Projekt (Web Standard Tools Project, http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/wst/main.php ) gibt es mittlerweile
auch eine sehr schicke JSF Entwicklungsumgebung (Java Server Faces Tools) :
http://eclipsezilla.eclipsecon.org/php/attachment.php?bugid=3654
http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/jsf/main.php
http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/jsf/download.html
http://wiki.eclipse.org/index.php/Visual_JSF_Page_Designer

Gruß Tom


----------

